# Biken im Hunsrück (Morbach)



## Schwarzer Abt (14. August 2007)

Servus Leute. Bin seit neustem in den Hunsrück (Morbach) umgezogen, und suche nun Leute die hier biken gehen und vielleicht hier ein paar Single Trails kennen und mich mal mitschleifen würden.
Würde mich über Sinnvolle Zuschriften freuen.


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Morbach (Herrstein) und fahre ab und an auch im Raum Morbach. Demnächst werde ich dort die Crossduathlon Strecke abfahren.
Am 14.10 ist findet dort ein Crossduathlon statt. 

www.crossduathlon.de

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zovi (19. August 2007)

Hallo


----------



## zovi (19. August 2007)

Hallo
jeden Samstag fahren die Jungs vom Erbeskopfmarathonteam eine Runde(Start ist um 13.00Uhr in Thalfang am See)


----------



## Schwarzer Abt (21. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Nähe von Morbach (Herrstein) und fahre ab und an auch im Raum Morbach. Demnächst werde ich dort die Crossduathlon Strecke abfahren.
> Am 14.10 ist findet dort ein Crossduathlon statt.
> 
> www.crossduathlon.de
> ...


Hallo Tonino,
also die Crossduathlon Strecke hört sich ganz gut an. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Lass mich doch mal wissen wann du dir die Strecke anschaust, vielleicht klappt es ja. Wirst du bei diesem Crossduathlon mitmachen?


----------



## Schwarzer Abt (21. August 2007)

zovi schrieb:


> Hallo
> jeden Samstag fahren die Jungs vom Erbeskopfmarathonteam eine Runde(Start ist um 13.00Uhr in Thalfang am See)


Servus Zovi,
Marathonteam hört sich so an als würden die meine Fitness doch um einiges übersteigen. Ich denke da währe ich nur ein Hinderniss dabei.


----------



## zovi (22. August 2007)

Hallo wenn du Lust hast können wir auch gerne mal Abends eine Runde drehen.Im Moment ist das mit dem Wetter halt so ne Frage.


----------



## Tonino (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Abt schrieb:


> Hallo Tonino,
> also die Crossduathlon Strecke hört sich ganz gut an. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Lass mich doch mal wissen wann du dir die Strecke anschaust, vielleicht klappt es ja. Wirst du bei diesem Crossduathlon mitmachen?



Hallo Abt!

Ich habe mich bei dem Crossduathlon angemeldet für die lange Strecke. Leider habe ich mir beim letzten Triathlon etwas das Knie versaut und bin am Montag erstmal beim Orthopäden. Wenn es geht werde ich natürlich teilnehmen.
ich lasse es dich wissen wann ich die Strecke abfahre. Das kann dann zwar sehr kurzfristig werden!!

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## Schwarzer Abt (23. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hallo Abt!
> 
> Ich habe mich bei dem Crossduathlon angemeldet für die lange Strecke. Leider habe ich mir beim letzten Triathlon etwas das Knie versaut und bin am Montag erstmal beim Orthopäden. Wenn es geht werde ich natürlich teilnehmen.
> ich lasse es dich wissen wann ich die Strecke abfahre. Das kann dann zwar sehr kurzfristig werden!!
> ...


Servus Tonino,
kein Problem. Meldest dich dann halt mal kurz vorher und dann schaun wir mal weiter. Gute Besserung für dein Knie erst einmal.
Gruß


----------



## Tonino (5. Oktober 2007)

Musste meine Teilnahme leider wegen meinem Knie absagen. Nächste woche gibt´s ein MRT vom Knie, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
Ich kann nur noch biken und schwimmen. Wenn du für mich läufst könnten wir als Team starten.

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## Wkrider (8. Juni 2012)

HEY,
ich zieh m August nach Morbach.
Kennt jemand von euch Singeltrails in de nähe bzw. gibs ne Gruppe von Leuten die DH und FR fährt?
MfG
Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Super_V-Pilot (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo;

die Jungs beschäftigen sich u.a. mit FR.

http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/index.html

Mit besten grüßen vom Hunsrück


----------



## Wkrider (10. Juni 2012)

Ok 
Danke


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Juni 2012)

Wkrider schrieb:


> HEY,
> ich zieh m August nach Morbach.
> Kennt jemand von euch Singeltrails in de nähe bzw. gibs ne Gruppe von Leuten die DH und FR fährt?
> MfG
> Adrian



Touren mit Trails, aber eine DH und FR Fraktion hats hier nicht wirklich... Ziehst Du direkt nach Morbach?


----------



## Wkrider (18. Juni 2012)

Ja direkt nach morbach
Auf touren mit trails würde ich auch mit fahren


----------



## Wkrider (14. August 2012)

So bin jetzt entlich da.
Also im Wald hab ich schon ein paar ineteressante Wege entdeckt.


----------



## Krisidownhill (8. September 2012)

Ich wohne in Bischofsdrohn(neben morbach) und suche auch jemanden der Downhill fährt.Wäre coll wenn wir mal fahren könnten.Ich kenne in Morbach viele Trails. 
Gruß Krisidownhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wkrider (9. September 2012)

@ Krisidownhill: klar können wir gerne machen.

kann mr hie jemand sagen wie der Flowtrail in Stromberg ist ?


----------



## Krisidownhill (9. September 2012)

Ich war wider mal gestern in Stromber und es ist ziemlich Geil.Voralem der NO Jokes Trail ist gut geworden.Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Wkrider (10. September 2012)

fährst du nächten Samstag wieder da hin ?


----------



## Krisidownhill (10. September 2012)

Wkrider schrieb:


> fährst du nächten Samstag wieder da hin ?


Ich glaube nicht.Niemand kann fahren.Bin erst 14 jahre alt.


----------



## Wkrider (10. September 2012)

aso hättse dann Lust in Morbach zu fahen ?


----------



## Long Pete (11. September 2012)

Suche GPS-tracks mit höhen singletrack teil umgebung Morbach-Bruchweiler-Idarkopf-Erbeskopf.
Vielen dank für Hilfe.


----------



## Krisidownhill (11. September 2012)

Klar gerne.
Hab in der woche ab 17 uhr zeit.
kanns sein das du in der jugendherbergs Straße wohnst?


----------



## Wkrider (11. September 2012)

Ja woher weisst du das


----------



## Krisidownhill (11. September 2012)

Hat mir ein Freund erzält, der Zeitungen austrägt.Der fährt auch Mtb


----------



## Krisidownhill (11. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wkrider (11. September 2012)

Ok sowas spricht sich aber schnell rum


----------

